# Looking for a few experienced heat press operators to test a transfer



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a few people with lots of experience heat pressing plastisol transfers to test print a transfer for me. I just need to know if the transfer applies well and is durable. I have a Hotronix 16x20 auto clam and would prefer the tester have a similar press. I'd prefer if I could send a couple bucks with the transfer rather than mailing a shirt to test the transfer on. If you can help please send me a private message. Thank you!


*I have all the testers I need. Thanks!*


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Just curious...if you have the heat press and the transfer why do you need others to test?


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

Do determine if my press is the cause of the transfer's failure. If I send a sample to 10 people and it transfers perfectly for each of them then I'll know I have a problem.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Is this a stock design or custom?


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

Custom. If you'd like to test for me please PM your address.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm sorry I thought you wanted a refund for this job. Just seeing this. As it states in our company policy when a full refund is issued for the prints you have to send them back to us....those are not your transfers. Here is a video of me scratching, stretching and almost punching this job.
Your video will be live at: http://youtu.be/SjbaNMfZtRU

I am shocked that even after I have worked very hard you....very very very very hard. Answering all of your questions. Not arguing with you. Trying to help in every way possible that I am seeing this. I have no problem with you wanting to send out MY transfers to send out to people for testing. If so let me know I will contact my credit card company and tell them to place a hold on your credit card refund. I would not even care had I not spent so much time with you trying to help. Now to see you are sending out transfers that are supposed to be ready for UPS pickup (issued call tag at my expense once again) is a slap in the face. As our company policy states online and on the inspection sheet you received with your order all transfers must be returned to be eligble for a refund. Also as it states in the email I sent to you. Once again I have no problem with you sending your transfers out for people to test the prints. But I will contact my credit card company asap if this is the case. The video shows they worked fine here.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjbaNMfZtRU&feature=plcp[/media]

I agreed to send you out the second set using a different color of ink and you were not happy with the way the white looked on the second set because it was spreading more than the first batch. I agreed with you and apologized and explained I have certain presses that I use for multicolor jobs. The automatic presses I use for multicolor jobs that day were all full with orders for customers that had events that had to be next day aired the same day as the day we issued your reprints. All at our expense even though we could get your prints to work and it passed a scratch & stretch test..video again http://youtu.be/SjbaNMfZtRU I did that for you. The prints worked fine for me and I still got you a new set of prints out all at my expense. Red Label at my expense. This will be my last post. I really give up on this one. I have went above and beyond. Most companies would have ignored you after the first 3 emails. I did not. Emailed you, t-shirtforumed with you, sent emails to you at 10:00 at night while in bed with my husband, took the time to take care of a customer when I had so many other things to do it honestly is now funny. I do my best to ensure we produce quality prints and offer quality customer service. I am always told we have the best qulaity service. I am starting to think the only reason why my company goes the extra mile is because maybe I haven't delt in customer service as long as everyone else. Thank goodness I accidentally went to the plastisol section looking for our back and forth posts to post the video. Like I promised. That is even funny now. I promised you something so I did it even after issuing you a refund. I don't know at this point if I'm laughing because I'm losing it....or if that is really really funny. Oh end rant back to work. I have tons to do and my credit card company to call. Yes I will need at least $20.00 of that back for a shrink visit. I'm sure I will look back on this post months from now and be completely and totally ashamed that I even replied but you know what...It will also be a reminder that sometimes it is better to say "sorry they work have a great day" than do everything I have done for you.


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool your jets, Bre. You've assumed I'm sending your transfers.


For anyone interested, this is what I received from SEMO Imprints.

the pellon they sent:
[media]http://i.imgur.com/SdWKS.jpg[/media]

the transfers:
SEMO reprinted transfers - YouTube

Seriously?
[media]http://i.imgur.com/yUuOk.jpg[/media]


These may be acceptable in some shops. They're not acceptable in mine.


----------

